# Tricep Exercises!!!



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

What's everyone's favourite tricep Exercise for strength on the Bench?

I like Lying Tricep Extensions with A Dumbell in Each Hand, I can do 6 Reps with a 45KG Dumbell in each Hand, bringing the Dumbells right down behind me.

I feel that Any lying extension seems to Increase the Bench Press, but just watch the old Elbows, because sometimes they can get Injured.

I used to be a no bad Bencher at under 90KG bodyweight.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

45kg dumbbells in each hand for lying extentions??

i call bullsh1t on that one!!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

:withstupi


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

Why do you say bull****, I have benched 200KG for 3 Reps at under 90KG raw.

I ment to say I have done 45KG for 6 Reps easy, on wednesday I done an easy 3 Reps at lying Dumbell Extensions, with 42.5KG Dumbells could have got 6 If my elbows where not Hurtin.

Even just after 8 Weeks back into training after a 2 year layoff I can bench 170KG for 2, and I done a 2 Finger froces rep at 200KG, so I can probably allready do a 185-190KG Bench Raw Again, even after just really starting back, I am about 90-91KG the now.

This is really not that heavy.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd like to see some videos of that!

I'm with DB and dave on this one. I'd love to be proved wrong tho.

What are your squats and deads?

As for tricep exercises, I like dips and push downs.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i would say dips are the best tricep exercise when done correctly and with proper form.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i wanna see a video of some laying dumbell extentions with good form at that weight... if u can do it i will sincerly apologies!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

DB said:


> i wanna see a video of some laying dumbell extentions with good form at that weight... if u can do it i will sincerly apologies!


Let's up the stakes a little. If he can do it, how about you wear pink frilly posing trunks at your next comp?


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

O.K I do Lying Tricep Extensions next Wednesday, I will video it, on Mobile Phone.

I will try the 45KG Dumbells for 1-3 Reps, I will probably get at least 2, even though I have had not much training, as I said I am just really starting back 8 Weeks, from a 2 year layoff.

I bring the Lying Dumbell Tricep Extensions with my head off the bench a wee bit, then I bring the Dumbells all the way down to back of my head, then I bring them up.

I don't understand why people think I talk SH*T, that is not that heavy, give me another 6 Months training and it probably want be that heavy to me either, The Big Boys Could use probably Double this Weight.

I would rather make freinds here, than people saying I talk SH*T, but I suppose I will have to show you.

Let's get it intresting, If I get at least 2 Reps the now, I want the people who don't belive me to dress uip in a dress and Makeup and do a Workout, and Tape It HEE HEE HEE, that would be some Video to see, what does anyone else think, I think it would be a good laugh, all in good freindship.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big said:


> Let's up the stakes a little. If he can do it, how about you wear pink frilly posing trunks at your next comp?


dont think u are allowed frills?? but pink sparkly ones and we're on!...

aslong as u post a pic of yourself!! mg:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SteveJ said:


> O.K I do Lying Tricep Extensions next Wednesday, I will video it, on Mobile Phone.
> 
> I will try the 45KG Dumbells for 1-3 Reps, I will probably get at least 2, even though I have had not much training, as I said I am just really starting back 8 Weeks, from a 2 year layoff.
> 
> ...


Dude if u can do it i will bow down and be very impressed..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

DB said:


> Dude if u can do it i will bow down and be very impressed..


Me too, ill be very surprised if you can do it - with good form.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I must admit I found it a little extraordinary doing lying dumb bell extensions with that much weight. I use 32kg bells and I'm considered to be bl**dy strong on that movement. I suspect that my technique is stricter as I start with the dumb bells not directly over my face as I'm lay down, they are just beyond my head with my arms straight at the elbow. From that position I bend the elbow *only* (*no* movement at the shoulder) to about 90 degrees, keeping the dumb bells apart six inches, and then return to the start as described above, not above my face. This eliminates the dead spot that occurs if you return to a vertical midpoint.

With the 32kg bells I can get 7-8 strict reps out. What I suspect Steve may be doing here (apologies if I am wrong here bud) is performing a two handed pullover-to-extension movement, which would allow a much greater weight, but is not strictly a tricep movement.

Pop your video up Steve when you can, and prove us all wrong. I'd be mighty impressed if you do them like me with 45kg bells cos that's some serious iron on that movement.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

HI 9Pack

Yes my technique is more like you said, like a pullover I think, but when I post the Vid Up you can see how I do it, this will be my Bodyweight on this Exercise, maybe after a good 6 Months back in training I will try the Real Bodybuilding way with the 45KG, then I will post another Vid up.

As I said I do not think this is that good, just ordinary I say.

Someone asked me what I squat and Deadlift, because of a slipped disk years ago I never ever tried to go heavy on these exercises, I was too scared to cripple my self, I was in pain for years with this Injury and could only just do wee bit of light training, but after a 2 Year layoff from training I have noticed it has Improved about 70%, I done a Deadlift from knees with 280KG a few weeks ago with no straps, it felt like my Back was going to snap, but I will train the Deadlift and Squat with as much as I possibly can, and Hopefully at the end of this year they will be no bad, nothing great but no bad for a man with a slipped disk and Sciatic Problems.

I also hope to be able to bench 220KG Raw at about 90KG Bodyweight in the next 6-12 Months, don't know If I will but I will give it my best Shot, and yes this will be with a arch and maybe my Bum slightly off the Bench .


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

SteveJ said:


> HI 9Pack
> 
> Yes my technique is more like you said, like a pullover I think, but when I post the Vid Up you can see how I do it, this will be my Bodyweight on this Exercise, maybe after a good 6 Months back in training I will try the Real Bodybuilding way with the 45KG, then I will post another Vid up.
> 
> ...


Would be interesting to see this video :smoke: 

SD


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Take it easy bud, I'd hate to see a post from you on the injury forum, big iron is not the be all & end all of this game. I'm guessing you're up in Scotland from the accent you type with.

If you're ever in Manchester, let me know & I'll take you to betta bodies & run you through how I train. I use my own specific technique on virtually everything to make it harder, but more productive. Because it's harder, less weight is required & far less risk of injury.


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

9Pack you must be BL**DY Physic, to tell from my Posting that I am Scottish, man I cannea believe it, you are right I am.

I will try and get at least 2 Reps anyway out the 45KG Dumbells, yes I do use a more Pullover and press sorta technique as you said, I think I should get this even with only being in serious training for 8 Weeks, and I have only done the Lying Tricep Dumbell Extension about 4 Times in the last nearly 2.5 Years, as I said I took over 2 Years break, I was Working and Deppressed.

I really hope I do not Injure my Self, but I will try it and post up the Vid next Week, your training techniques work big time, you are Incredbly well built in your Avatar, I would say as good a Build as any man at your weight and height in the World, if I am ever up in the "MADCHESTER" , I would be over the moon to see you training and maybe join in, but I don't leave home much, cheers anyone for Asking Me.


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Steve hwo long had you been lifting before your back injury?


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

HI Broken Back

I had been training a few years before my back Injury, I injured it in a creash many years ago over 10 at least maybe longer.

AS I have said a Cruched disk, Sciatic Nerve Problems, Slipped Disk, I also done in my back about 8 Years ago doing Bent rows on Smith Machine and cheating big time, it went again I thought I could handle it, but I could'nt Sciatic Problems that time, I had about 3-6 Months of Physio but it did not do me anygood, the 2 Year layoff I took seems to have healed it about 70%, still feel wee Niggles and like my bottom spine is being Compressed, that is why I am going very slow this time and not cheating to much on any Rowing or lower back Injury's I try and go Strict.

I really hope it has healed but I don't know, I only have been doing Deadlifts from Bottom of Kness and top of knees for the last 8 Weeks, only Deadlifted from floor once in this time, also only do Parrallel Bench Squats for Speed Work, like westside Approach, and have twice now done bench squats and Front Bench Squats Parrallel in this time, it seems to be not Injuring so far, But as I said I am too scared too really go Heavier.

Cheers for asking, I appreciate it, I wish you reach all your goals in Weightlifting, what are they anyways.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Steve,

Thanks for the kind words. Like I say though, take it easy with the weight bud, & stay injury free. I'll gladly drag you kicking & screaming round the gym if you venture south of the border. I have a buddy up there in Edinburgh who came to see us a few weeks ago & he liked it at Betta Bodies. He's going to do some damage in the tall class in NABBA when I get him on stage in a year or two.


----------



## woody2007 (Apr 13, 2007)

did this steve ever post a video of himself doing these lying tricep extensions or what?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

we do dips with 20 or 25 k plate for 10s, which helps tris and bench, finish that session with 50k pullovers-only thing that hurts my tris


----------



## 88_muscle (Jun 10, 2007)

for triceps i do my 4th set of bench presses at at 1 hands width closer grip to failure 225lbs and a 5th set to failure at 2 hands width closer grip i dont do any other tricep exercise.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

woody2007 said:


> did this steve ever post a video of himself doing these lying tricep extensions or what?


Did this guy post a vid or not? :lift:


----------



## aeiou (Jun 23, 2007)

dips are really good i think tho i do have to use an assisted dip machine at the moment im just not strong enough to do them unaided yet but im working on that. but on a bench i like to do tricep extensions with a barbell lying on the bench.


----------

